# Adult Colombian tegus?



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 17, 2013)

Hi all, I know there is a similar thread but I didn't see a whole lot of activity on it so I was curious if ya'll could post some pictures of your big Colombian tegus?? Even through a Google image search I cannot find much, but I know ya'll have them!


----------



## treysik (May 17, 2013)

I'd love to see some too!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 17, 2013)

Here's a pic of Kodo lying on the couch.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 17, 2013)

wow how long is he?


----------



## treysik (May 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## kymzilla (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 19, 2013)

wow! so are they full grown?


----------



## kymzilla (May 19, 2013)

Nope. They're only almost a year old. I don't think they'll get much longer but they're starting to film out lots now.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 19, 2013)

awesoooome i love chunky lizards! Mine is about 20 inches now, but probably only and inch and a half across lol


----------



## kymzilla (May 19, 2013)

My biggest one easily weighs 5lbs. He's a beast. My smaller ones starting to chuck up. They're both 30"


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 19, 2013)

that's awesome, it is crazy how fast they grow. Mine grows at least 2 inches a month.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 19, 2013)

Would you say yours have calmed down a bit as they are getting larger?


----------



## kymzilla (May 19, 2013)

The big one is nearly dog tame. The smaller one is super fast and kinda skittish, and tail whips a lot. But sometimes he surprises me and will just come sit on my stomach if I'm laying on the couch ignoring him.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 19, 2013)

Kodo is a bit over three feet. No idea how much he weighs but I'm guessing 3 to 5 pounds.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 19, 2013)

lets see more kodo pics!


----------



## treysik (May 19, 2013)

Very nice! Looking very pretty! Love the gu's!


----------



## laurarfl (May 20, 2013)

I'm bad about getting photos. Here are some old ones I have. They are both about 37" as best as I could measure a walking lizard, lol.

Oreo




Chester


----------

